# race results from gregs southside speedway thursday june 9th



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

race results from june 9th gregs southside speedway


indys 

1st greg g 122
2nd rick b 119
3rd phil k 117
4th bill116
5th jon 116
6th brian 115
7th darrell 113
8th kerry 112
9th richard 109
10th corky 109
11th john v 106
12th russ 100
13th bruce 95




flexis 

1st rick b 129
2nd russ 126
3rd jon 126
4th bill 125
5th greg g 125
6th kerry 125
7th darrell121
8th brian 120
9th corky 120
10th phil k 116
11th john v 116
12th bruce 113
13th richard 112


fcrs 

1st bill 110
2nd gregs 110
3rd kerry 109
4th corky 108
5th jon 106 
6th rick b 106
7th john v 105
8th russ 103
9th darrell 101
10th phil k 99
11th brian 99
121th bruce 96
13th richard 96



hardbodys 

1st phil k 147
2nd richard 143
3rd bill 142
4th rice b 137
5th russ 135
6th corky 134
7th bruce 127
8th darrell 121
9th brian 116
enjoy :smile2:


----------

